# Massey Ferguson mf14



## rgardner (Jun 22, 2021)

I been looking for a business that sales or make wire harness for the Massey Ferguson mf14 garden tractor it appears I’m not looking in the right direction any help would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You're on a difficult search at best in trying to find a new wiring harness for your MF14 lawn tractor. Complete wiring harnesses have always been at the very bottom of an inventory list that most dealers would carry for any model, much less one that was made 45 years ago. Wear is not usually a factor and the most common events that would necessitate a complete replacement are a fire, or sometimes field mice. Unfortunately, the odds are very high that your only choice may well be to make your own.

Do you have the old harness as a pattern?


----------



## rgardner (Jun 22, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> You're on a difficult search at best in trying to find a new wiring harness for your MF14 lawn tractor. Complete wiring harnesses have always been at the very bottom of an inventory list that most dealers would carry for any model, much less one that was made 45 years ago. Wear is not usually a factor and the most common events that would necessitate a complete replacement are a fire, or sometimes field mice. Unfortunately, the odds are very high that your only choice may well be to make your own.
> 
> Do you have the old harness as a pattern?


I just bought the tractor and it has a lot of jerry wiring done. So I guess I will have to find the wire diagram and make it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That's the great part about the old stuff..... They didn't get carried away with a lot of complicated wiring. Just finished up completely rewiring a 1948 Willys Pickup truck. Amazing how much wiring can get butchered up over 73 years


----------



## rgardner (Jun 22, 2021)

sixbales said:


> View attachment 73429
> 
> 
> View attachment 73430





Bob Driver said:


> That's the great part about the old stuff..... They didn't get carried away with a lot of complicated wiring. Just finished up completely rewiring a 1948 Willys Pickup truck. Amazing how much wiring can get butchered up over 73 years


Thank you


----------

